# CO2 issue and any other advice!



## Snefru (Mar 1, 2009)

I have a 55 gallon planted tank (Annubis, Swords, and a few others) with tetras. I am having trouble getting the CO2 levels up and am having some bba problems. I am ranging between 15 and 19 CO2 units. My tank has the following specs:

110 Watts lighting 10 hours
Pressurized Co2 injection difussed through the filter
Ferts as follows every other day:

1/2 tsp KNO3
1/8 KH2P04 
1/3 tsp K2SO4
1/8 CSM+B

To increase my CO2 do I just add more to the aquarium? I am getting a PH of 6.8 and 4 degrees of GH. Also, any ides on ferts or plants to add would me greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

When you say "diffused through the filter" do you mean you have your tubing poked into the intake or do you have an in-line reactor on a canister filter? 

Also, what is you water surface movement like? Surface agitation will degas CO2. When I had pressurized, I used a ceramic/glass diffusor and kept surface agitation moderate so that I could degas some, but not much. I'm not sure what my ppm was, but I doubt it was any higher than what you have now. BBA can be caused by more than just CO2 inconsistencies. I noticed also that you are dosing extra potassium (K2SO4). That probably would not cause BBA, but I doubt you need it with the K you are getting from KNO3 and KH2PO4.

And you planting density may also contribute to the algae. Very dense plantings will help control algae outbreaks.

-Dave


----------



## Skizhx (Oct 12, 2010)

It also looks like you're running roughly 2wpg but following EI recommendations which makes the assumption that you're running a high-lighting and densely planted tank. Just something that might be worth considering.


----------



## Snefru (Mar 1, 2009)

I am diffusing through a canister filter with the co2 going directly into the intake.


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

Do you have a drop checker in your tank? What color does it register?


----------



## Snefru (Mar 1, 2009)

No drop checker, but I may get one.


----------



## Snefru (Mar 1, 2009)

ger


----------



## Snefru (Mar 1, 2009)

hello hgr


----------



## Snefru (Mar 1, 2009)

posting to reach 25


----------



## Snefru (Mar 1, 2009)

need 25


----------



## Snefru (Mar 1, 2009)

please 25


----------



## Snefru (Mar 1, 2009)

go dolphins!


----------



## Snefru (Mar 1, 2009)

Dolphins!


----------



## Snefru (Mar 1, 2009)

Need some Nymphoides


----------



## Snefru (Mar 1, 2009)

So I need 25 posts


----------



## Snefru (Mar 1, 2009)

To get some Nymphoides


----------



## Snefru (Mar 1, 2009)

From the sale page


----------



## Snefru (Mar 1, 2009)

And 25..................


----------

